

AP Twitter account hacked, makes false claim of explosions at White House - knappster
http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/23/4257392/ap-twitter-hacked-claims-explosions-white-house-president-injured

======
lifeguard
NSFW video!!!

to crackers: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i6OrOZwtmA>

edit:

Apologies. I feel strongly one should never advocate for political
assassination.

